
Video from the surface of comet 67P (Rosetta photos post-processing) - isp
https://twitter.com/landru79/status/988490703075463168
======
isp
Link is to the tweet from the person who originally performed the post-
processing.

In English:
[https://twitter.com/coreyspowell/status/988579545988124673](https://twitter.com/coreyspowell/status/988579545988124673)

Started to be picked up by news outlets, e.g.,
[https://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/fp/news/world/eerie-
footage...](https://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/fp/news/world/eerie-footage-
shows-what-life-is-like-on-a-comet-more-than-300-million-miles-from-earth/)

